# Rod Dryer



## BassBlaster (Apr 17, 2013)

Anyone ever make a rod dryer? Ive been watching a ton of videos on custom rod making and Im very interested in learning. Being a wood turner, I allready have the tools and skills to make custom handles but I have no way of spinning the rod for the drying process. I dont know if this is something I would get into other than to build a few rods for myself or not so I dont have any desire to drop several hundred dollars on a dryer. Im one of those guys that prefers to make jigs and such for the shop rather than buy them anyhow. So, anyone done it? Anyone have any links to a good site that shows how to make one? It cant be more than a small motor and a reducer huh?

What about one of the thread tension jigs? If I could get those two items built someohow, I'd definately give this a go.


----------



## shawnfish (Apr 18, 2013)

let me find my drawing a guy gave me when I made mine and i'll snap a pic and post it for ya...easy to make and works as good as the ones you buy....


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks!!


----------



## fender66 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm in to see this. VERY interesting concept.


----------



## tripwire (Apr 18, 2013)

Check out Janns Netcraft. they have the thread tensioners for 7.29 and rod drying motors for 11.49. You can also get some ideas from looking at their tools and then build your own. Also have some good info and links.


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'm still interested in seeing any plans or pics you guys might have. Ive been looking around the net and came across a rod building forum. It looks to me that most of those guys are using home made dryers and most of em have less than 20 bucks in em. I found a source for low rpm motors and they are using pvc end caps and nylon bolts for the chuck to hold the handle. The rest of it is made of wood with a padded v-block or two for support. Looks fairly simple so I'm gonna give it a go!!


----------



## parkerdog (Apr 18, 2013)

There was a guy on ebay that used to make several set ups. I don't know if he's still doing it though.


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 19, 2013)

Yeah I saw all his stuff. He also sells his motors and xhucks seperatly so I may get those from him and build the rest myself. I have a couple ideas.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Apr 20, 2013)

I built mine from a discarded chart recorder motor from work. I also made my handle chuck from a scrap piece of aluminum with allen bolts for rubber band handle grippers. Will see if I can get some pics.


----------



## ebcdave (Apr 26, 2013)

Find a old rotisserie motor at a flee market or garage sale. Adapting a chuck to the motor will require a little skill, but it works great for little cost. I have three of these motors for drying epoxy coatings rods and lures. They have worked great for years and years. Once you make your own rod you will be hooked. Keep'er Wet, Dave


----------



## shawnfish (Apr 29, 2013)

I cant find the drawing I had so I will make one and post it soon as possible...


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 29, 2013)

No problem. With my boat now finished, Ive been spending all my free time on the water so this kind of got put on the backburner till after crappie season.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (May 22, 2013)

ebcdave said:


> Find a old rotisserie motor at a flee market or garage sale. Adapting a chuck to the motor will require a little skill, but it works great for little cost. I have three of these motors for drying epoxy coatings rods and lures. They have worked great for years and years. Once you make your own rod you will be hooked. Keep'er Wet, Dave


+2 Dave, Replacement Rotisserie motors can be found new at Lowes & H.D. quite cheap. It will take a little 
fabrication to attach to a rod butt. Another good source for rod building is Mud Hole.
Hope this helps Bass Blaster.


----------



## Lil'Skeeter (Nov 5, 2013)

This is what I use....the black pulleys are from an old compound bow and the small one is two rollers for shower doors.



102_2126 by ron2230, on Flickr
front.....pvc caps with nylon screws...or o rings.



102_2121 by ron2230, on Flickr
I use the o rings for EVA grips because the screws leave indentations.


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome!


----------

